# Dennerle Co2 Gel



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

Does anyone know what this actually is?
And more importantly does it actually work as they advertise it?
If you havent seen it check the site, may have to use Google Translate but if it does what it says it does, it will literally be a lifesaver for my DIY co2 till I get Pressurized.
Ian


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I can't find a really clear explanation of it but it sounds like a version of jello diy CO2. I'd be curious to hear more too........


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

It is a jello version of DIY CO2 but I think in addition to normal DIY it also has some proteins and something like sodium bicarbonate. This raises the KH of the solution so that the pH doesn't drop too low and kill the yeast prematurely, hence making it last longer.

Not too sure about the exact ingredients but one of the DIY recipes around also include the same things and for the same purpose. Do a search for it... no use paying extra to Dennerle for something you can make at home for a fraction of the cost  .


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

HAHA Laith!
You were reading my sneaky little mind.
Well I'm off to search i will post results here.
Right now I add two teaspoons of baking soda to my solutions. but still I only get about a week and a couple days out of it. I think altitude probably factors in just like temperature. 40 up here is far colder than 40 in say coastal oregon


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

You can find plenty of stuff about using jello with DIY.
Still, having done DIY for a decade, I'd suggest simply changing the brew every 7-10 days and staggering 2 bottles between changes as well as a good DIY CO2 reactor(my design is the best as it's the only design based on DIY use)

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

See here post number 9


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

oh man would it be nice to not get 4 bubbles a second for three days and then a slow peter out over the next 3 to nothing. This way I want to have less of an initial ramp up, and longer lasting. So far jello info i have read people are seeing 4 weeks until it begins to peter out, even if it was 3 weeks thats two more than i get now. and diy for more than one tank starts adding up in time usage
makes me  
hopefully i'll have a tank soon, then just a regulator and needle valve to go, then all this can go to rest, but at least it'll be here for someone else


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

dennis said:


> See here post number 9


She says:"This should last you a good 2-3 months (or more) and you'll know it's time to make up a new bottle when the gelatin layer completely dissolves."

2 to 3 months is a long time. Is anyone getting that in bigger containers? What do you think is the barrier to doing this with higher output?


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

stcyrwm said:


> She says:"This should last you a good 2-3 months (or more) and you'll know it's time to make up a new bottle when the gelatin layer completely dissolves."
> 
> 2 to 3 months is a long time. Is anyone getting that in bigger containers? What do you think is the barrier to doing this with higher output?


you mean more production of co2?
maybe not letting the gelatin completely harden? my knox gelatin i picked up on the way home from work says 3 hours till fully gelatinized<sp?> little hard to fgure out the mix as it doesnt come in classic jello amounts. looks as though one box of 4 envelopes is one jello box.
hmmm


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

urville said:


> you mean more production of co2?


Sorry I didn't explain clearly. In the post Dennis refferred to she's using smaller soda bottles and says they're lasting 2 -3 months. I just wondered if anyone has ever gotten that length of time in a 2 liter bottle with higher production? I also wonder what is the barrier to having a diy CO2 that lasts a couple months?


----------



## Mnemia (Nov 23, 2004)

My guess as to the barrier is "alcohol". Yeast will inevitably poison themselves over time, and unless you slow the whole process down (lower output) then you can't stop this from happening. I've gotten a recipe that puts out pretty consistently high output for about 2 weeks, so I'm happy with it for now.

Actually, believe it or not, my "secret ingredient" is a little bit of plain milk. It seems more stable than most other protein additives I've tried, and it doesn't smell bad or anything. And I've done experiments comparing two different recipes directly and the milk one lasts MUCH longer and much more consistently high in output. I also use a bit more yeast than most of the DIY recipes I've seen online.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Mnemia said:


> My guess as to the barrier is "alcohol". Yeast will inevitably poison themselves over time, and unless you slow the whole process down (lower output) then you can't stop this from happening. I've gotten a recipe that puts out pretty consistently high output for about 2 weeks, so I'm happy with it for now.


I wonder if there is anyway to drain off the alcohol to avoid this. Suppose there was a larger container with the jello mixture so the nutrients are not in liquid form. After a week or two drain off liquid/alcohol. Top off with fresh liquid and yeast and repeat process every week or two until gelatin mix is gone. If this worked then the only limitation would be size and longevity of gelatin mass. Do you think this is feasible?


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

mnemia -
wow. please post the recipe if you dont mind sharing.

stcyrwm-
alot of people in the research i have done dump it off and put more in. some dont seem to have any problems. personaally i think if you use a bit bigger container and use extra water then there more room.

what i mean is that with more water volume the concentrarion of alcohol isnt as large. so twice as much water means twice as long before the alcohol reaches death levels.

<THESE NUMEBRS BELOW ARE MADE UP>to me it seems the length is determined by the amount of jello. jello is our fuel cell. so say you have 1 cup of sugar against a half a 2 liter full of jello. then your rate will be say 1 bubble a second for hypothetical. but if you use 2 cups per the same jello amount (1/2 a 2 liter), then the fuel is richer and the rate is higher. the amount of jello is the length. the amount of sugar the richness of said fuel. so if a half a 2 liter of jello with a cup of sugar lasts say a month at a bubble a second. twice that amount of jello will last two months, and you have to double up the sugar too, so your rate stays constant at 1 bubble per second.

if alcohol is a factor. say the water gets too much alcohol in two weeks, then adding twice the water should take it 4 weeks. cause our rate and length not figuring in the alcohol is determined by the mix.

thats the way i see it. it seems staright forward, but...

ian


----------

